# Looking for breeder near NYC



## lisainnyc (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi. My name is lisa and I am new to this forum. I had a maltese, Samantha, who died 18 months aga at age 14. I am now ready for a new one. The last one I got from Elyse Fisher (Kathy DiaGomo, the one who wrote some of those books) was the co-breeder. 

Anyway, does anyone know of any litters or great breeders. I am looking for a maltese as mostly as in-door apartment dog (yes, I can walk it in nyc too) and for a pet but I want a gorgeous face!

I saw Chrisman has some coming up (are these prices really reasonable-----------they are SO expensive). I saw a lot of people were happy with Chrisman, however! Just PRICEY!!

Thanks. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi and :welcometosm: ! There was a post on this exact subject not long ago! Here it is, I hope it helps you.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=34971


----------

